# Reproduction battery tube



## Nick-theCut (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't find any past posts on anyone currently reproducing battery tubes.  I'm interested in the single cell short tube style.  Anyone out there?  Hello? Thanks friends


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 19, 2012)

I have only seen the big size reproductions on eBay 330673549827 joe rapoza sells them.

Or if you want a nos 180795885020 good luck


----------



## bricycle (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm currently doing them...sent pm...


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 19, 2012)

I know where there is an og silver D cell one for sale.....with the clamps


----------



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's pics of where I'm at so far... I have push switches or toggle switches available, but trying to find something more original... bri


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 22, 2012)

I would offer some without switches for the headlights with built in switches. Are you planning on making straps? They look kinda hard to reproduce.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 22, 2012)

Brian, those look like WWI bombs!!!

Go forward and prosper my friend, if you can get this down, you will probably sell quite a few....


----------



## bud poe (Jan 22, 2012)

Those look great, nice work!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Guys, I just can't see spending $100-$150 on a real one... these look good at 20'....lol.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm a buyer   keep us posted.  I'd prefer the built in switch, and straps if able.
I agree, these look great


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 24, 2012)

*tubes*

yes let me know when you have them done i will take 10 to 20 of them they are good to have my rel ones have gone bad several time


----------

